# Windows 10 erkennt nur USB 3.0 Ports nach Neuinstallation



## pampam (10. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen!

 

folgendes Problem:

Wollte den Treiber für meine RX480 aktualisieren, dabei blieb der Bildschirm einfach schwarz und es tat sich nichts mehr

-> PC neu gestartet, weder der Treiber lies sich (erneut) installieren, noch irgendetwas anderes, wegen einem Fehler mit der atiadlxy.dll.

 

Irgendwann wurde mir das zu blöd und ich habe einfach das Windows neu installiert.

 

Nach dem Start hat dann weder Maus, noch Tastatur funktioniert (im BIOS geht allerdings beides).

Nach einigen Neustarts, probieren der verschiedenen USB-Einstellungen im BIOS und umstecken in andere USB-Ports ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass die beiden USB 3.0 Ports ganz normal funktionieren,

Geräte an den USB 2.0 Ports aber nicht erkannt (jedoch mit Strom versorgt) werden.

 

Mainborad-Treiber sind installiert.

 

Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte? 

 

Mein System:

CPU: Intel i5 2500K

MB: ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3

RAM: 16GB (4x4) Corsair XMS3

SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB

 

Ich hoffe, mir kann jemand helfen... 2 USB Ports sind einfach zu wenig


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Dezember 2016)

Hatte ein ähnliches Problem, allerdings nachdem ich Win10 installiert hatte und dann im Dual Boot Win7 gestartet habe.

 

Schau mal im BIOS und ändere den Intel xHCI Mode von "Smart Auto" nach "Auto" bzw. deaktiviere es. Schau auch, dass "Legacy USB support" auf "Auto" oder "Enabled" steht.

 

Hilft das?


----------



## pampam (10. Dezember 2016)

Hab ich schon beides Probiert, das sind auch die Lösungen, die man zum umgekehrten Problem (USB2.0 Ports gehen, 3.0 Ports nicht) findet...

Achso ich hab auch mal das BIOS komplett resettet (mit Batterie für einige Minuten entfernen). 

 

Hardwareseitig habe ich in letzter Zeit etwas geändert (GTX560Ti durch RX480 ersetzt und 8GB (vom selben Typ) Arbeitsspeicher nachgerüstet), aber bis die Treiberaktualisierung fehl schlug, hat alles funktioniert.

 

edit:

Das hab ich eben nach einem Update angezeigt bekommen:

[attachment=14105:update fehler.jpg]


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Dezember 2016)

Schon nach dem Fehlercode gegoogelt?

 

http://www.windows-10-forum.com/threads/windows-10-fehlermeldung-chipset-family-usb-enhanced-host-controller-1c26-fehler-0x800f0219.17731/

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows8_1-update/getting-error-0x800f0219-trying-to-install-driver/ccea8718-77af-425a-9da9-ba95ad963e66?auth=1


----------



## pampam (10. Dezember 2016)

Gegooglet hatte ich den Fehlercode sofort, bin dann auf diese _INF-Update-Utility - hauptsächlich für Intel® 6, 5, 4er, 3er und 900er Chipsätze gestoßen_, hab allerdings (da Windows 10 dort nicht aufgeführt ist) die _Intel® Driver Update Utility_ geladen und installiert, sollte man lt. der Seite ja, wenn man sich nicht sicher ist...

Damit hat es auch nicht funktioniert, den Treiber zu aktualisieren.

 

Hab dann eben einfach mal die INF-Update-Utillity probiert und damit einen älteren Treiber installiert -> *funktioniert wieder alles*

 

Danke für die Hilfe jedenfalls, auch wenn ich da gleich hätte selbst drauf kommen können  

Vielleicht hilft das ja irgendwann noch jemandem


----------

